# Recent decrease in hip health



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I need some of y'alls informed advice here. My 6 year old lab has always had hip dysplasia, but it has really worsened this year. She normally gets Liquid Health K-9 glucosamine 2 tablespoons twice a day, which I have recently increased by 2 extra tablespoons a day to try and load her up for about a week or two and then go back down to her normal dose(she is more comfortable with these extra doses, FYI). There is a 'step-up' in her glucosamine brand which I plan to purchase for when this current bottle runs out. 

Is there anything out there that can help her body absorb more of the glucosamine? At this current point, I have to keep her house bound. Any amount of continuous walking or play leaves her crippled within a few hours. Which is heart breaking because this dog LIVES for her ball to be thrown. I have given her chicken feet in the past to help, but I imagine I would have to give her a huge amount of those to even make a difference(inform me here if I am wrong). 

I am trying to avoid painkillers since she is still so young, but if push comes to shove I cannot deny her comfort. 
FYI, she is raw fed with no vaccines or medicines in years. She gets glucosamine daily and salmon oil a few times a week. Her diet consists of mainly beef heart (my dogs don't do well on poultry) mixed with small amounts of chicken and turkey, along with deer meat and organs when available.(pickings are very slim here)


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

green lipped mussel, from hare today.
raw chicken feet, from probably an asian market.
traummel, a homeopathic that does no harm to the liver, and may help with discomfort.
while she may live for walking and chasing a ball, i'd stop that for a bit and see if you can get her pain/discomfort at a level where some of this activity would be ok. right now, from what you describe, it's not . and unlike humans who sort of know if something hurts if they do it, dogs need us to regulate their activities, even if they love them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've heard some very positive feed back regarding the green lipped mussels.
Have you tried swimming? A couple of dogs that I know with joint problems have done so well building up muscle strength without the jarring associated with running/walking.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

interesting suggestions, I will check them out!

Swimming is something she adores and is very helpful, but not very available. It is near impossible to find anything within driving distance that isn't overly crowded in the summer. I am still looking for ways to swim her at home. (maybe a water trough with a wooden frame to hold a harness??)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, that set up sounds perfect. When I was a kid and had my own, very first dog, she got a bad limp in her back leg too. So I took her down to the beach everyday and walked around in thigh deep water (my Dad, the meanie, refused to build us a pool), with her on a leash for an hour every day. And gave her the green lipped mussel, which was a natural for us because, well, we lived in NZ and thats where it comes from. One or the other, or probably both, made a big difference in her too as she was still happily chasing the ball up until she died at 14.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

ordered some green lipped mussel! Does anyone know what amount of chicken feet a 50lb dog would need to consume to really matter? they are so small and around here, so pricey.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I give Macy chicken feet often 2-4 times a day I also give her this supplement, I also take it for my arthritis it seems to be working for both of us



High Energy Labs Multiflex Complete Joint Support Formula with Hyaluronic Acid and Green Lipped Mussel --


Vitamin C (as calcium ascorbate) 180 mg 300% 



Manganese (as Manganese Sulfate) 15 mg 750% 



Sodium (from Sodium Hyaluronate) 2 mg <1% 



Glucosamine (Micronized Pharmaceutical Grade) 1500 mg * 



Lyophilized Green Lipped Mussel 250 mg 



Bromelain Enzyme (from pineapple) 150 mg 



Chondroitin Sulfate 100 mg 



Boswellia Extract 5:1 (Boswellia Serrata) 100 mg * 



MSM (Methylsufonylmethane) 100 mg 



Turmeric Root Extract 50:1 (Curcuma Longa) 75 mcg 



Cayenne Fruit (Capsicum Annum) 60 mg 



Rutin 60 mg 



Quercetin 60 mg 



Yucca Whole Plant (Yucca Schidigera) 60 mg 



Kelp (Ascophyllum Nodaum) 50 mg 



Flax Seed Oil (Linum Usitatissimum Omega-3) 25 mg 



Hyaluronic Acid from Sodium Hyaluronate) 25 mg 



Aloe Vera 1:200 (freeze dried gel) 10 mg 




*Daily value not established.


Other Ingredients: Cellulose (vegetarian capsule) silicone dioxide, stearic acid


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Rvent, that supplement looks really good! I like DGP (Dog Gone Pain) for my HD dog. I also have moved up to using Adequan and Metacam. I can't afford the cost of a complete osteotomy, nor would I put a 12 year old dog through it, so this is our compromise. I test every 6 months for liver enzymes. She's been on this combo now for about 8 months, previous to that about 2 years on metacam and prior to that she showed no symptoms at all. The arthritis is very advanced and there is no socket on her right hip. 
Anyway, even though I try to keep things as natural as possible, sometimes I have to choose the pharmaceutical route.  It does help her quite a bit, thankfully!

Good luck.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Rvent, that supplement looks really good! I like DGP (Dog Gone Pain) for my HD dog. I also have moved up to using Adequan and Metacam. I can't afford the cost of a complete osteotomy, nor would I put a 12 year old dog through it, so this is our compromise. I test every 6 months for liver enzymes. She's been on this combo now for about 8 months, previous to that about 2 years on metacam and prior to that she showed no symptoms at all. The arthritis is very advanced and there is no socket on her right hip.
> Anyway, even though I try to keep things as natural as possible, sometimes I have to choose the pharmaceutical route.  It does help her quite a bit, thankfully!
> 
> Good luck.


I have been that route also, I still give her metcam if she really needs it, I use the meloxicam (people version) it is so much cheaper, 9.00 for a month supply compared to 75.00 its the same stuff. Max got violently ill from Adequan shots so I will not use it, I have tried acupuncture also. Weds she has an appt. with a vet who use TCM and hydrotherapy, she is starting to get a bit worse, falling over more, so I really hope this helps.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I also use to keep metacam on hand for my old dog that had FHO surgeries. I gave it to her during the winter times until she began to heal. I liked having it on hand, but was unable to obtain it anymore after I left the vet field. Like you stated, Rvent, it is way too expensive and I didn't have a family vet at the time to get bloodwork done so I could get the human kind..soo we have been without since. I wouldn't mind having some on hand for bad days.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

What about Adequan injections? The glucosamine goes right where it's needed and lubricates the joint.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know about adequan. I worked at a vet for over 5 years, and for some reason I have just never been comfortable with it. Didn't like administrating it either.


----------



## buildabetterdog (Jul 28, 2013)

River Run, I have been running some field trials with dogs with dysplasia and would like to offer you a sample to try. I have included a link to a video that I hope will be helpful in knowing something about how we address this problem. 




We have had really very good success using a blend of chelated trace minerals, prebiotics, probiotics, omega 3 and 6 fatty acids, powerful antioxidants, in a 100% stabilized rice bran base. If you decide not to accept my offer, I understand. I am also included a snippet of a success story which follows:





I think you will find relief is only about three weeks away and what have you got to lose.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I recently found out Macy is missing part of her hip (the ball) and the socket is deformed, I starting taking her to get acupuncture, electro acupuncture, magnet therapy, and a underwater treadmill. I give her 1 trammel & 1 zeel twice a day, 2400 mg of fish oil in addition to her multiflex, I do give her meloxicam when she is really hurting. All these seem to really help, she is able to walk much better she even hops around a bit.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, swimming is an great (low impact) exersise. 2 months into Nicky's recovery after TTA surgery, the difference in quadracep size between the surgical leg and the good leg was substantial. Pool therapy started post op day 55. Within a couple months the surgical side was the same size as the other leg. The rehab pool has 5 very wide 'steps' at the shallow end. The warm up and cool down was walking back and forth on a step that put the water line chest high, like MollyWoppy was saying.


Some dogs really dont like treadmills.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Hahaha, That is the same look Macy has on her face when she knows its treadmill time, I actually have to pick her up (no easy feat) because she puts the brakes on and refuses to get in.


----------

